# dobie overload



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

thought i'd share some more photos of my gorgeous boy opie, with his brother jax and his doggie friends 










































































with masie









with benji, jet and rio

























































he's even child friendly 









and loves wearing silly hats

























the cowboy hat photo is the august picture for the dobermann rehoming calendar 2012 i'm proud to say.

thank you for looking


----------



## Jesse11 (Dec 7, 2011)

love the last photo ,very handsome.


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Can never have too many piccies they are great very handsome dogs:thumbup1:


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

They're gorgeous - I love the SOA inspired names too!!
Naomi xx


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Such cool, beautiful dogs! Great shots too! I have never seen a dobie with a tail in person, they look great


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Fab piccies, I love dobies. My OHs family dog was a HUGE male called Bruce and he was a big soft teddy bear...sadly no longer with us.
My partner would love another one day x


----------



## Bettylion (Dec 21, 2011)

You have lovely dogs


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

glad you all like the pics i love taking photos of him, especially when he is playing with other dogs. i just wish he'd got on with jax as well as he does all the others  here's a few more that i took yesterday of him with benji and his other dobe girlfriend, holly.


----------



## sarah456 (Nov 21, 2011)

What a lot of lovely pics of gorgeous dogs! Great! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Nice to see dobie's with their tails! Beautiful dogs!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

im in love!


----------



## binaryferret (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow beautiful dobes! I'm still doing my research while I keep my eyes open for the right dobe in a rescue, but I'm also looking for different reputable breeders as I would really love one from a pup. 

Keep the pics coming


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Great pics. It's not often that 2 males together work out long term


----------



## Benjismummy (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey recognise those dogs and the little girl lol :biggrin:


----------

